#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Tank Calculations API 650

## praphulla.phirke

Hi All


Anyone having spreadsheet developed for tank design as per API 650 ?? Please share it for me....
Also any sample calculations according to API 650

Thanks
PraphullaSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## uday_p31

ya.....it would be very helpful to have such spreadsheet.
plz if som1 can share?
thanks

----------


## raulelite

I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.

----------


## jxd3261

I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address jxd3261@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ECH1

I want get a copy too. My e-mail is e27081962@yahoo.com.ar. Thanks

----------


## uday_p31

send me a copy too
uday31@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



send me..let me see
Thanks a lot
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## thiskong

Please send me a copy: this.black@gmail.com

thanks very

----------


## AfigueredoU

Hey, has anybody received a copy of the file? If so pls upload it, by the  way if the spanish version is a problem, sent it to me a copy and I can traslate it.

afigueredou@gmail.com

----------


## malik_00

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail"vijaymlk@yahoo.co.in"
Thanks

----------


## khaledmanshawy

> Hi All
> Anyone having spreadsheet developed for tank design as per API 650 ?? Please share it for me....
> Also any sample calculations according to API 650
> 
> Thanks
> Praphulla



please can u send acopy to my e-mail
khaledmanshawy@yahoo.com

thanks,,

----------


## nomy87

plz send me tank calculation api 650.... @ nomy87@hotmail.com !!
wll b very thnkfull to u ppl!!

----------


## nomy87

plzz send me this api 650 11th edition book .. @ nomy87@hotmail.com  !!


thnxxxSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## taf

Please send me a copy of the xls file at taftaf69@gmail.com 
thanks

----------


## seenuvaasan

hi everyone
If any one having API 650 spreadsheets calculation pls sent to this mail id seenuvaasan@gmail.com

----------


## josesteves

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Please send me a copy of that spreadsheet.
josesteves@gmail.com

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello me too like the spreadsheet if you want please send to jinbukan@yahoo.com

----------


## A.Venugopal

I also place a request that it would be nice if the spread sheet calculations are postedon this forum , spannish language is not a problem.

----------


## jxd3261

Please find Tank Calculations API 650 Excel spreadsheet in Spanish through the generosity of fellow member raulelite.

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Thanks a lot

Praphulla

----------


## gianni64

raulelite, thanks a lot

----------


## CarlosBatista

I would like you send me the spreadsheet in spanish
thanks in advance

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank very much if you need someone please write i was Chief of Mechanical Engineering Department maybe help

----------


## aiman1981

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail aimangamal@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## srini143

thanx a lot

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## rajeshivaturi

can i have the copy of the same tank calculations as per API 650.

----------


## rajeshivaturi

can i have the copy of the same tank calculations as per API 650.
my emial id is rajeshivaturi@yahoo.com

----------


## rajeshivaturi

i every one .this is the link for AWWA C 504 , rubber seated butterfly valves.

----------


## AfigueredoU

Hello, I just made this first version of traslation of the original file, maybe somebody else can check if my tralation is ok, and upload it for all the community.

Antonio

----------


## thiskong

this my mail: this.black@gmail.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AfigueredoU ,

MUCHOS GRACIAS

----------


## Syaefrudin007

please share to me too : syaefrudin007@gmail.com

Thank you very much

----------


## midesoj

Can i have a copy too?

My mail address is midesoj@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## Tiberius

> Thank very much if you need someone please write i was Chief of Mechanical Engineering Department maybe help



hello,

do you have some other spreadsheets, for pressure vessels?

much apreciated

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## CarlosBatista

thank you very much fellow

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## aarcela

Por favor puedes enviarlo a mi correo aarcela@gmail.com

I appreciate it, thanks a lot.

Lima - Peru

----------


## aarcela

PLEASE SEND ME TO aarcela@gmail.com.

Seria de mucha ayuda por estar en mi lengua materna.

Lima - Peru.

----------


## zenvishal

Please share with me if you have any spread sheet related to Pressure Vessel and Tank (as per API 650 Ed. 11). My email id is zenvishal@yahoo.com.
Thnks in advance.

----------


## gustavo280183

I need a copy my mail is gustavoballetti@gmail.com Thanks!!! Please if you can send it i will be very happy, sorry for my english i am from Argentina.

----------


## ivanilych

post for all please

----------


## _Legend_

i also need this file send to me anbu.legend@gmail.com 
thanks

----------


## maho007

Dear 

Please send me copy of this sheet my email: 

mehdi_youssef@hotmail.com

thanks very much

----------


## praveen4u13

thanks a lot pal

----------


## vijay1583

Dear 

Kindly send me a copy toooo....

k.vijayaraj@lycos.com

Thanks a Lot....

----------


## haider mohmed

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail    enginner78@yahoo.co
Thanks

haider

----------


## Vesselman

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Plz send this to me at johnsmith2003@consultant.com

Thanx.

----------


## jaime

please, can you send to me:   jaaimeruiz@yahoo.com



tksSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## jaime

AfigueredoU, post #30, all redy atach the .XLS file in english and spanish

tks MUCHAS GRACIAS

----------


## lucksravi

can you pls send me spread sheet to lucksravi@rediffmail.com ? API 650

----------


## transiente

Estimado...
me anoto...

transiente@yahoo.com

Muchas graciassss!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AfigueredoU

Dear Friends, pls chek my post Number 30 it has the file.
Estimados Amigos, favor revisen mi post numero 30 en el cual est&#225; el archivo.

----------


## romandav

> I would appreciate if you can send me the spreadsheet to my email address jxd3261@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.



please can  send acopy to my e-mai romandav@gmail.com, thanks

----------


## mekanolo21

hi friend
can you send me a copy but in spanish 
thank you vey much
mekanolo@hotmail.com
mekanolo@yahoo.com.es

----------


## duazo2009

Hi EWverybody,

Here is the API 650 Tank Design Calculation,... Enjoy..

Seth D.
Manama, Bahrain

----------


## siva2161

Hi all,
Please send the copy me too

k_sivakumar16@yahoo.co.in

----------


## siva2161

Thanks a lot

----------


## deyprasen

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
prasenjitd@in.dclgroup.com

----------


## farzam53

Hi
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID farzam.fathi@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Sandip

Hi Siva


Can u please forward the copy to me tooSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## Mechnad

Please Upload the file here
It will be very thankful

----------


## Washoo

Kindly send me the same.
e-mail : pahla420@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## Coavas

send me a copy... please

----------


## mayman

Many many thanks

----------


## duazo2009

hi All,

Hello Everybody, please help yourself The API 650 Tank Calculation in Excel sheet can had been attached and can be easily downloaded in post#57, page#5

Thanks,

Seth

----------


## rklnt79

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## PINTAIUS

Thanks a lot. All the data sheets are very usefull

----------


## addictive

can any one sned it that spead sheet on itsaddictive2006@gmail.com
 I will b really thankful 2 u !!!!

----------


## linkinpark1112

Please send me a copy: linkinpark1112@yahoo.com

thanks very

----------


## Washoo

Hi buddy
I have not recevied the files at pahla420@yahoo.com yet.

Waiting for sheets.

----------


## DaddyK

Thanks for sharing. Put them to the test and they are very helpfull!!

----------


## Coavas

Yes... I need a copy too

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## cafe_denda2000

PLS SEND ME A COPY 2: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com
thanks alot

----------


## CarlosBatista

Fellow please must be said who spreadsheet slug catcher or nozzle i send you both because i don't know which you need.

----------


## CarlosBatista

I need British standard 4076 or EN about steel stack I do software about this calculation I have ASME steel stack but have several mistake.
Thank in advance

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello fellow two spreadsheet slug catcher and nozzle local load

I hope that it is useful

----------


## JANAKI

Can any one share the superb book on Above Ground Storage Tanks
by Philip Myers s.I need it very urgently.Please help.

Janaki

----------


## pheng97

Appreciated if u can send me d spreadsheet to pheng97@gmail.com Thank you in advance.

----------


## bakhtiarym

dear sir
please send a copy to my mail:
bakhtiarym@yahoo.com

tnx

----------


## jotaeme

por favor enviame la informacion a juliomarioiii@hotmail.com   si quieres podemos intercambiar informacion tecnica.  saludos

----------


## mdtorresc

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Please, send me a copy
mdtorresc@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## philrod_52

dear friends,
translated copy of sample calcs. spreadsheet for tank design, send me as well, philrod_52@yahoo.com.
many thanks
philip

----------


## sergioalucard

hello please can send me a copy thank you very much sespinosa0@gmail.com

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

send me a copy to rvkrishnakumar@yahoo.com

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## ridestar

please can you send me a copy to ridestar_94@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## PINTAIUS

I will apreciate a lot if you send me a copy to e270cdi@mixmail.com 

Thanks a lot and best regards

Luis

----------


## kishor

please send me at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## ivan_feo

Many thanks!! 
muchas gracias men

----------


## Alil

Thanks

----------


## sharfin

Please send a copy to sharfin@terra.es

thanks man, muchas gracias..

----------


## baibur

650 api
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

> 650 api
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thankx a lot.

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Could you please send a copy to me as well:  m.shahverdi@gmail.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## suhairi

Could you please send a copy to me as well: tong2je@gmail.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## maskedsperm

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



raulelite... I could use this spreadsheet you're talking about... No problems with spanish (mother tongue, actually).  Please, send it to me (or the link) at: eblanco100@terra.com.ve (use, please the subject: Tank Design Spreadsheet)

THANKS a lot, hermanazo !!!

----------


## august8

Please send me a copy: august.eight@gmail.com



thanks verySee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## rahgoshafan

Thanks a lot.

----------


## kishor

Hi ALL,
PLEASE SEND THE TANK CALCULATION SPREADSHEET URGENTLY AT k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
ITS VERY URGENT AND APPRECIATE YOUR QUICK HELP.
THANKING YOU

----------


## FATHI

...could you please send me a copy of your spredsheet
noaminfa@online.nl

Many thanks in advance

----------


## FATHI

Is there someone interested or using Mathcad software for storage tanks ??
I performed some calculations for tanks  with Mathcad and I want to do some exchange , hear from others and improve them..


thanks

----------


## Priyoyo

Sent me copy too...please
yoe.yoe80@gmail.com


Thank's
yoyo

----------


## ypal

Please send me a copy at 
y_pal@in.com

Thanks

----------


## varunsway

Please send this spread sheet of API560 on my email id- varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## tturit

spreadsheet for calculation??? this is usable just for the luser engineer  :Frown:  try to understand it, and you will be understand my thread...
and one note for professional engineer: you never use the "design variable point method" for double bottom tank!!! please....  :Embarrassment: ) and the roof design spreedsheat?  :Big Grin:  this is very funny...and how do you can design it? if you understand by yourself, but these spreedsheat is very useless

----------


## scoletta2007

Hi I also would like the spreadsheet for tank design as per API 650. My mail i sergiuspoint@hotmail.it

thanks............

----------


## AMinati

Could you please send a copy to me as well: minatiangelo@tin.it
Thank you in advance

P.S. With some examples if possible

----------


## jcrv

please can you send me a copy
Thanks in advance

----------


## jcrv

please can you send me a copy
Thanks in advance 


jcrv@icoiig.esSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you to all!!!

----------


## cafe_denda2000

pls send me a copy to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

thanks alot

----------


## rhmmendes

thanks! :Wink:

----------


## jcrv

Thanks a lot my friend

----------


## nonaxanon

if someone could send it also to nonaxanon@hotmail.com , id be grateful, and thnks for your time guys

----------


## ja_dome44

pls send to me as well. thank you in advance

weerayutp@technip.com

----------


## suhairi

Please send to me as well. Thank in advance
suhairi_salleh@yahoo.com

----------


## isaac2006

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
isaac20_03@hotmail.com

thanks, Isaac

----------


## rhmmendes

please sendo to me as well

rhmmendes@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## ECH1

Someone has the API 650 datasheet, the same included in the standard but in writable format? Please if someone has send me to e27081962@yahoo.com.ar
Regards.

----------


## Nabilia

ECH1
This might be what you want...
PIP VEDTA003-June 2002 EEDS Atmospheric Storage Tank Data Sheet
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarsi

please can u send a copy to my e-mail


sarsi_c@hotmail.comSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## ECH1

Nabilia,
Thanks for your post, nevertheless this data sheet is not which I am searching. The data sheet is one published by API, and the one that you post is published by PIP.
Again thanks for your answer.
EC

----------


## maniaxpiping

send me a copy too
_cepu_merdeka@yahoo.com_

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the spreadsheets

----------


## FATHI

send me a copy too, please
noaminfa@online.n

---------------

also = willing to exchange experience in tank design and silo design ?? 
who is interested ??

----------


## engendro

Please send me a copy of your spreadsheet in spanish. I speak spanish, greetins from Bolivia.
Best regards,

Mario A.

----------


## duazo2009

These Spreadsheet might be helpful to those person who are involved in Tank Design and Heat Exchanger.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!!!

Engr S. A. Duazo, RME

----------


## engendro

Thanks a lot for this great information.
Write any time you need something I could have.
Best Regards,

Mario A.

----------


## duazo2009

hi,

Once again, my contribution... an Air Cooled Condenser thermal design Spreadsheet.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!!!!

SA Duazo

----------


## duazo2009

So Many download but i receive a single thanks only? sorry i removed the files... better luck next time late downloaders... if you download my uploaded files  never forget to say thanks otherwise it will be removed...

Regrds,

----------


## eggman319

I want its also, please send me by e-mail at    eggman319@hotmail.com

----------


## CarlosBatista

Siempre hay malos agradecidos y aprovechadores, pero asi sucede, aunque no he podido bajar sus seguramente valiosas hojas de calculo le doy las gracias por adelantado y por aquellos tontos que no aprecian el conocimiento.
Carlos

----------


## duazo2009

> Siempre hay malos agradecidos y aprovechadores, pero asi sucede, aunque no he podido bajar sus seguramente valiosas hojas de calculo le doy las gracias por adelantado y por aquellos tontos que no aprecian el conocimiento.
> Carlos




S&#237; usted es correcta, y a esos pueblos idiota que quiere s&#243;lo Descargar sin siquiera decir gracias por los complementos de dejar que su alma a ser bendecida siempre la forma en que hicieron. 

SethSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank you very much, good spreadsheet , I was Chief of Mechanical Department of Engineering in cosulting company, please if you need someone about, let me know, may be I help you.

----------


## aarcela

Thanks so much, good work.

Greetings from Lima Peru.

----------


## jsn1980

dear sir

thanks and please i need APi 650 spreadsheet my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## jcrv

thanks a lot

----------


## Washoo

I have not recevied the sheet. Would u please send me at pahla420@yahoo.com

----------


## eagle_one

Interested also on having a copy of this spreadsheet.

Please forward it to my email: eagaya@gmail.com

----------


## eagle_one

> hi All,
> 
> Hello Everybody, please help yourself The API 650 Tank Calculation in Excel sheet can had been attached and can be easily downloaded in post#57, page#5
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Seth



Thanks a lot brother!

----------


## dugase

Thanks...!

----------


## suhairi

Please forward it to my email: tong2je@gmail.com

----------


## spk

Send me too.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Qalander

Bundle of Thanks indeed!

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## Qalander

Thanks for great resource!

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

you can find API 650 from search engine filecrop

----------


## ilayarasan

Hi All 
Anybody having spreadsheet for external floating roof tank design.Please share me.....
My Mail: 
rasan_ilaya@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mo736

I need it too.
mo736.amir@gmail.com

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks for sharing

----------


## pks0707

plz send me the spread sheet to kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

----------


## namasral

DEAR SIR, PROBLEM TO DOWNLOAD YOUR FILE, WILL YOU POST THE LINK AGAIN...I CANNOT RETRIEVE THE RAR FILES.. PLEASE EMAIL ME AT namasral@yahoo.com

thank a lot

----------


## duazo2009

> plz send me the spread sheet to kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com



Our objective here actually is to share in this forum and not to send to any individual whoever they might be to their e-mail in a selfish way..


Regars,

----------


## mengazaa

pls send me the spread sheet to mengazaa_k@hotmail.com

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friend,
can i have this knowledge also.please send to my email zurftems@gmail.com
thank=)

----------


## zengravity

please send acopy to my e-mail


asagardia@faymont.cl

thanks,,See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## meena

thaaaaannnnnnnkkkkkkkkksssssssssss

----------


## spk

Pl.send me also

Thanks

----------


## pots22

Thanks a lot

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Storage Tank Design Calculations - Seismic Design & Overturning Moment in PDF format (10 Pages & 0.086 MB).

Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenmaleki

If it is possible send for me too :Smile: .
mohsen.maleki.eng@gmail.com

----------


## transiente

thanksssssssssssssssa lottttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## *sessizlik

pls send me the spread sheet to sessizlik1266@hotmail.com

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear, Mr Duazo2009.
Plz sem me Tanks Calculatoins API 650.
Many thanks.

----------


## thuanvinhan1

> Dear, Mr Duazo2009.
> Plz sem me Tanks Calculatoins API 650.
> Many thanks.



Sorry, my email: nguyenle_thuanhoang@yahoo.com

----------


## amar.k.singh

Can i have a copy of same. please send me on mail "amar.k.singh@ril.com" & singh.amar303@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## bulabi2000

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Pls send one copy to bulabi2000@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## salzvision

Thanks to all the sharers..very nice effort.

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## murtazadriver

May i request also, please.
eralperdonmez@yahoo.com

----------


## xuanhuy

Send me a copy please! ^^
My email: huybk037@gmail.com
Thank you!

----------


## promen

Please send me a copie  :Big Grin: 
Email: lghr09@gmail.com

Thank a lot

----------


## ustav

please can u send a copy to my e-mail
gujima@hotmail.com

thanks,,

----------


## mohamedrabou

very good, would u send a copy to me.
mohamedrabou@gmail.com

----------


## mnt240

I would appreciate very much if you send me Tank Calculation spread sheet based on API 650. 
Thank you. 
Murat Toygar

----------


## mnt240

I need API 650 Tank Calculation spread sheet. 
I would appreciate very much if you send me Tank Calculation spread sheet based on API 650. 
Thank you.       Email: mtoygar2000@yahoo.com
Murat Toygar

----------


## senojm

please send me a copy to senojm@gmail.com

----------


## samehshouman

please could you send a copy to samehatefshowman@hotmail.com

----------


## p_alex

Dear all,

I found this in 4shared:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Is not tested but in the files there are a ........!

p_alex

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hellow fellow Tank 3.1 and 3.3 (the last edition) have many mistaked and programm error and Intergraht don`t answer the many many question or simply said in the next edition, take a care. Meanwhile we were not able to deliver load of calculation. Again take a care.

----------


## p_alex

Ok, Tanks CarlosBatista



p_alexSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## hbili

Desperately and urgently need
Tubular Steel Structures, Theory & Design, by Dr. Troitsky

Thanx!

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

please send to me also
zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## jojeecares

i would appreicate if you can send the spread sheet to junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com

----------


## Harishchopr

Please provide mein seismic calculation and Anchorage requirement calculation as per latest API 2009, 11th edition

----------


## pks0707

thanks

----------


## transiente

thanksssssssss

----------


## joelbalinon

kindly send to me always it will big help for me joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph more power to you!

----------


## souren1975

Thanks to every one of this forum. When ever i need some thing its just few click away. 

Thanks to every one

----------


## durvasa

i would appreicate if you can send the spread sheet to rupz1975@yahoo.com

Thanks!!

----------


## chandanw

thanks lott.. for api 650 by baibur.. and others for spreadsheetss.. egpet rockssss

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks!

----------


## todoporron

Thanks a lot

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## cobraaa

thx u all for such a useful share. Now a days i m involved in design review of day tanks having capacity of 2000 MT, if some body have idea of day tanks and have material related to day tanks / or have done projects or have tanks project data, Please send me for review and future help. 
thank u all.

----------


## stprav

Thanks, but this not as per API 650 11th Edition. There are some issues with wind overturning moment calculation, please post if somebody is having calculation file/software output filr as per latest API 650.

----------


## FATHI

> Thanks, but this not as per API 650 11th Edition. There are some issues with wind overturning moment calculation, please post if somebody is having calculation file/software output filr as per latest API 650.



Yes , I have noticed since 2 yours or so..that there is also an Uplift wind ( thus vertical one ) , which was not present before.
Alo the seismic loads is somewhat different..
There is also a new chapter about external pressure

----------


## madil529

kindly send me a copy at adilime@hotmail.com
many many thanx in advance

----------


## JOSE ADEMIR COSSIO LOPEZ

Good morning like the spreadsheet storage tanks API function 650, and is best if it is in Spanish.
 Enclosed is my email to see if they send me.
cossiolopezja@gmail.com
 Thanks and Regards.

----------


## daredinho

please send me a copy lewyviloria@gmail.com

----------


## aani1984

*Does anyone know the difference between these standards? 
API 12F  and UL 142*

----------


## Nabilia

API 12F
This specification is designed to provide the oil production industry with tanks of adequate safety and reasonable economy for use in the storage of crude petroleum and other liquids commonly handled and stored by the production segment of the industry. This specification is for the convenience of purchasers and manufacturers in ordering and fabricating tanks.

UL 142
Covers steel primary, secondary and diked type atmospheric storage tanks intended for noncorrosive, stable flammable and combustible liquids that have a specific gravity not exceeding 1.0 in aboveground applications.
Does not apply to tanks covered by the Specification for Field-Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids, API 12D; and the Specification for Shop-Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids, API 12F.

API Specification 12F 12th Ed. Oct. 2008 - Specification for Shop Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf	0.698 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 142-2007 Steel Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids.pdf	1.405 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## augustynio99

Good evening. Maybe somebody can send me tank's calculation's spreadsheet ? All I want for christmas  :Smile: . Thank you. Email: Augustynio@gmail.com. Have a nice evening.

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Coavas

Thanks, raulelite
Send me, please...
Gracias desde Colombia

----------


## Coavas

edgar.coavas@gmail.com


Gracias, rauleliteSee More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## basmindo

please sand to me to bro... at api.feeder@gmail.com

----------


## dave_marindra

pls share to me as well to david.marindra@gmail.com

----------


## Jeff da Maori

Can someone send me the english version PLEASE???

oshtechnical@gmail.com

----------


## amir51

password? 
regards 
kboiler@msa.ir

----------


## rioca57

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oussamatoumi

I'll be thanksfull for sending a copy ^_^      toumi.ouss@gmail.com

----------


## aldebaran151975

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Please send me to ameno_dorime18@yahoo.com

TKS

Alberto

----------


## lublabviena

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.




Hye raulelite. Could you please send me a copy. Thank yaaa ^_^

----------


## lublabviena

> I have one, but is in spanish...if you want this I can send to your mail.



Hye Raulelite. This is my email address. lublabviena@hotmail.com

Regards,

^___^

----------


## lublabviena

> Hello, I just made this first version of traslation of the original file, maybe somebody else can check if my tralation is ok, and upload it for all the community.
> 
> Antonio



hye, could you share with me? here is my email address

lublabviena@hotmail.com

regards,

^__^

----------


## bubbs1972

I am looking for tank calculations spreadsheet for API 650 for carbon steel and stainless steel
Please e-mail to bubbs1972@gmail.com

----------


## ma7amdieno

i need a design sheet for Rectangular Stainless steel Water Tanks

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## eljulitrunks

Hello, Im new in this community. Someone could send me the file to mi mail? eljulitrunks@hotmail.com 
Thanks a lot

----------


## eljulitrunks

Hello, Im new in this community. Someone could send me the file to my mail? eljulitrunks@hotmail.com 
Thanks a lot

----------


## sergiodelgador

please can u send acopy to my e-mail
Deriseme@hotmail.com
thanks.

----------


## dannykritu

Pl e mail spanish excel sheet to me at dannykritu@yahoo.com, thanks

----------


## mdam

Buenos d

----------


## KARTHIK R S

Dear duazo2009,
I want Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets urgentl..... i cannot download at the given links, could you re upload pls........
Otherwise Please e-mail to mechkarthik24@gmail.com........	thanks in advance....

----------


## bucaro77

Dear bro could you please share spreead sheet with me, i also speak spanish.  Thanks in advance.  Gracias de antemano.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Terryng

I need API 650 Tank Calculation spread sheet for current design of anchor bolt. 
I would appreciate very much if you send me Tank Calculation spread sheet based on API 650. 
Thank you. Email: terryng@pmi-group.com

----------


## luckyankit

From here you can download full collection:

[h=**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]]3[/h]

----------


## ch3coohminh

You can use Roark method.
See the spreadsheet in the following.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Coavas

Send me, Please...edgar.coavas@gmail.com

See More: Tank Calculations API 650

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## luckyankit

[h=**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]]3[/h]

----------


## jackjack

Hi.

Can u send me the spread sheets please.
Jamal.alhiti@hotmail.com

----------


## safaruddin

please share to me : safarudinsiregar@gmail.com

Thanks

----------

